# Electric Blue Crayfish!



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

I was looking into some crayfish ..and here is one of the one's I like..electric blue cray fish...
Now the Q is ..can I keep this in with other fish?.like the angels or would they eat or pick at the fish?
I also like the orange mexican dwarf crayfish...
what do you think ,would crayfish be good in a tank with other fish..or are they better on their own?
or maybe someone can let me know if there is a crayfish that would be better for a first time owner...
Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Electric blues will have to have thier own tank.. with fish you dont mind loosing unfortunatly. I would also keep them on thier own. 

The blues are excellent fishers and can really deal some damage.

Not to sure about the oranges, but i know craig will help you out


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Electric blues will have to have thier own tank.. with fish you dont mind loosing unfortunatly. I would also keep them on thier own.
> 
> The blues are excellent fishers and can really deal some damage.
> 
> Not to sure about the oranges, but i know craig will help you out


 Thanks alot Jess! I dont mind setting a tank up for them...I think that would be neat looking...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya no prob! Are you okay with how the tank should be set up? No live plants as they will just tear em up and make a salad. (the blues anyways) LOL

A cave is quite nice and comforting... i usually went with a live floating plant such as water sprite, frog bit (for sale in sale section ), or duckweed (I have plenty of it to share)
The floating plant stays mostly out of the crays way and cuts the light.

Good airation is very important and you dont want to over feed your cray. I usually always did this. lol. 

Also.. invest in a good filter. Very important in my eyes for a cray, and last but not least.. get a good top! Go with a screen top or even a reptile metal top if you can wing it.. lol Otherwise make sure none of the hardware leads out to an opening in the tank. 

Crays are really good climbers..  i've had many escapes.. lol


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Ya no prob! Are you okay with how the tank should be set up? No live plants as they will just tear em up and make a salad. (the blues anyways) LOL
> 
> A cave is quite nice and comforting... i usually went with a live floating plant such as water sprite, frog bit (for sale in sale section ), or duckweed (I have plenty of it to share)
> The floating plant stays mostly out of the crays way and cuts the light.
> ...


Ya! I dont mind having the tank set up the way they need it...fake plants,lots of hiding places,maybe some nice drift wood..
i'll see ..i am just checking it out..but knowing me ..i'll get some...Sold all my guppies today ..so maybe i'll put the money into some of those...i'll see...

you said a good filter...what would you say be best for them..i'll put them into a 20gallon ....or do you think a 35 would be better..
Yes for sure i'll get the screen top..I dont want any of them escapping ..they'll become dog snack...I have two pups...1 husky and 1 springer...Oh yes..Thanks again for all your very helpful input..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Them? Would you be going with the oranges? I dont know if you'll wanna go with more than one blue but you can do it.. Its just that they can and will eat eachother.
Also.. when they go into molt they need a place where they wont be eaten picked on.

Thats where i usually lost mine.. My pearl one died (i think) from guppies constantly picking at him. Since they are so soft when they molt.

Here is Canadian Crays Link.. It also has a tank set up page for you 
http://www.canadiancrayfish.ca/keepingguide.htm

I usually kept one blue in a tenner, then had a screen top which i cut a hole big enough to place an aqua clear through. But i still made sure that the screen was flush to the filter intake outake..

and of course he still got out.. LOL


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Them? Would you be going with the oranges? I dont know if you'll wanna go with more than one blue but you can do it.. Its just that they can and will eat eachother.
> Also.. when they go into molt they need a place where they wont be eaten picked on.
> 
> Thats where i usually lost mine.. My pearl one died (i think) from guppies constantly picking at him. Since they are so soft when they molt.
> ...


 Oh My!! Good thing you told me that...all the site that I went on said to keep more then 2 ... 
Well then maybe i'll get one blue and put him/her into its own cray home..
and maybe do a orange tank too...
thanks for the link..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No prob!  

They might have said more than two so that... noone would get singled out.. Maybe? lol..


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> No prob!
> 
> They might have said more than two so that... noone would get singled out.. Maybe? lol..


LOL!! who knows..anyways I am on the site..(craigs) and man there is some neat looking crayfish...maybe i'll need to do a tank for everyone of the,blues,reds,e.g....


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

sharon said:


> LOL!! who knows..anyways I am on the site..(craigs) and man there is some neat looking crayfish...maybe i'll need to do a tank for everyone of the,blues,reds,e.g....


My site?? Really. I haven't updated that in way too long. Soo many more crays.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> My site?? Really. I haven't updated that in way too long. Soo many more crays.


 Yes your site...and what do you mean ?you have'nt update in so long..
I think you better get busy and update...Boy oh Boy!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

sharon said:


> Yes your site...and what do you mean ?you have'nt update in so long..
> I think you better get busy and update...Boy oh Boy!!


Mmhmm!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks I am in the proccess now. You got me off my ass.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Thanks I am in the proccess now. You got me off my ass.


Its about god damn time!


----------



## Cliff Dweller (Mar 15, 2006)

Sound advice on the Cray keeping Jess! Remember my Cray VS Parrot post wayyy back when? Can you beleive that Parrot is still going strong? Sadly the Cray died a while ago. Definately do not keep your Blue Cray with any other fish. Use a big tank with lots of hiding places for more than one. Territorial little fellows. Sounds like you have the matter well in hand. Best of luck, they are very neat critters. Mine used to love climbing the rock face I built and float down on the bubbles to the side of the ridge - she'd do it over and over! It was hilarious.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Donna!!! Hi hun!  *hugz*


----------



## Cliff Dweller (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Jess - site sure has grown . . .
Heading for the sack, I'll email you an update. All's well! Love ya.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

sharon said:


> Its about god damn time!


See what you made me do!!!!!!


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> See what you made me do!!!!!!


Hey! love what you have done...way better...you'll get an A+ ..
if you dont mine, i would love to add your page link on my site?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks. Absolutely. Link away.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Thanks. Absolutely. Link away.


ok i will ...thanks...


----------

